# Floater ID help



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

don't know where i got it from but i like it and don't know its name...thanks guys!!

note: the ruler on the pic for size reference, also has some red-ish/pink underneath


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Giant duckweed. Spirodela polyrhiza


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

yes it is, wow! who would have known that duckweed (of some sort) can be a nice adition lol! is slower growing than regular duckweed and is kind of pretty, thank you so much!


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah it's much easier to control than Lemna minor. It grows slower and it's easier to pick out due to its size.


----------

